# Skin tags



## Ellen (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello, I am adopting a 6 yr old, intact male. He has been outside his whole life. We started socialising and leash training today, and aside from worms, icky ears, terrible odor, and overgrown nails, he has skin tags or wart over large parts of his body. His hocks, genitals, and a few on his neck in the collar zone, and one on his face. Some are small, some are large, a couple look red and angry. He is going to the vet in 2 weeks to get neutered, and I will have her check these for skin cancer at that time. Is this common in the breed? He has some white, but is mostly colored, and he has had shelter so not overexposed to sun. Anyone ever seen this before? 
Thanks!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, my dog had one on his side that was removed Ill try to find a pic. Wow thanks for getting this dog the medical attention he needs. When he is neutered, see if you can have the biggest ones addressed at that time so you do not need to put him under anesthesia again. Also, they can usually do a biopsy before, but if they are not bothering the dog they will leave them, like humans skin tags are more not aesthetically pleasing more than anything, if they come back benign. That can get costly for sure though, so good for you for helping this pooch out. The can happen from rubbing, so around the collar area or where he lays down could make sense.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

This was my boys that as soon as they took a sample to biopsy, made him scratch and itch. It came back fine and if I had not done the biopsy he would have not started to scratch and itch lol. Then I would not have had to get it removed since it kept getting infected which caused him to scratch and itch more.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My boy is 9 and has several. He hasn't been an outside dog since I got him at about 1. I think it has to do with genetics more then anything else. While he's under have them biopsy the worst ones just to double check. Oh, and have them get his nails real short too. 

Congrats on your new dog!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Great minds think alike Ames, you just type faster! LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Great minds think alike Ames, you just type faster! LOL!


Hahahaha absolutely!! So funny


----------

